
Why Demand Generation Can Be So Challenging for Startups - jaoued
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-demand-generation-can-so-challenging-startups-tomasz-tunguz?trk=hp-feed-article-title-like
======
whitten
So when you are an entrepreneur, generating demand for your product after the
initial penetration to early adopters submarket is more an issue of
understanding the sociology of your overall market and the risk aversive
inclination of the later adopters. This is similar to "selling" a programming
language or a library of useful functions. It seems some kind of analysis of
historical behaviour by people is an essential part of successful demand
generation. Is there a science of this?

